# Game Thread: Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Suns lineup* 

PG - Steve Nash








SG - Raja Bell








SF - Shawn Marion








PF - Boris Diaw








C - Tim Thomas









Vs

*Mavericks Lineup* 
PG - Jason Terry








SG - Jerry Stackhouse








SF - Josh Howard








PF - Dirk Nowizki








C - Desanga Diop










The Mavericks look to bounce back from a loss to the Golden State Warriors.
While the Suns look to add to their record with a win. Should be a good game to watch.

Channel: TNT
Time: 7:30 (Pacific)
Location: Phoenix


Key Matchup

Dirk Nowizki vs Shawn Marion.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice game thread... much better than mine ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if Dissonances was going to make a thread or not.

He usually makes one in the morning. He must be on vacation or something.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

blew the mavs outta the water.

16/24 3's

27 assists

nuff said


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

OWNED!!! The final word. 

It's so late now. Damn Western games. 


This game was so exciting. Gotta love those fragrant fouls. Tonight is the reason why we got Bell. He's been amazing since the Kings' game. He really stepped up and became the good ole' Bell during our 11 winning streaks. He was hitting his shots and playing some solid defense. 

I think Bell had an A+ game tonight. He made two 3pt in a row after that fragrant foul to really push the momentum up so high. And when our B team lost the lead to 6pt, Bell hit that 3pt (a hand was in his face mind you) to break that COLD SPELL. Then Nash took over with his brillant PG play starting with Tim Thomas' (who had an awsome game too) 3pt shot, followed by Diaw's inside game. 

Was I right??!!! I made a LONG post about Diaw's progress and I was damn right. Even the commentary Doug said Diaw has the tendency to ROLL OUT which puts Nash in an awkward position because he IS the master of pick&roll. Nash CAN pass to you if you can roll in. Diaw is not a terrific outside shooter so him rolling out doesn't make a whole lot of sense unless we want him to run other offense. Diaw also passed up some dunks for open shots. I usually don't mind that if it's first half but in the 4th quarter with only 3:00 left, I want him to go inside and DROP THE BOMB. (Tim Thomas made the shot so lucky him)


Tonight is a great statement game. My eyes are tired. Good night guys.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That was such an awesome game to watch... We always end up pissing Dirk off, haha... Guess you could say this was revenge for the game we dropped in the season-opener ^_^


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> We always end up pissing Dirk off, haha...


Yeah, that's weird, isn't it? Dirk always ends up losing his composure somehow against Phoenix. Strange watching Steve Nash stepping in to get Dirk away, leading him away and calming him down, rather than staying with Thomas. It's not supposed to be the opposing team's captain who takes care of you and quite possibly keeps you from being tossed out of the game. I mean, Dirk's a grown man and the captain of his own team--he sure doesn't set a good example for his teammates anytime the Mavs play the Suns.

He does, however, come off like a great advertisement for Paxil.

Laurie


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Yeah, that's weird, isn't it? Dirk always ends up losing his composure somehow against Phoenix. Strange watching Steve Nash stepping in to get Dirk away, leading him away and calming him down, rather than staying with Thomas. It's not supposed to be the opposing team's captain who takes care of you and quite possibly keeps you from being tossed out of the game. I mean, Dirk's a grown man and the captain of his own team--he sure doesn't set a good example for his teammates anytime the Mavs play the Suns.
> 
> He does, however, come off like a great advertisement for Paxil.
> 
> Laurie


Yeah, I saw the replay and Nash immediately went there to stop Dirk. Well, they are best friends I guess. But I don't want to see that in playoffs! Nash, you can be a dick sometimes. It's ok!


----------

